# Mobile Bay tripletail



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

When do the tripletail begin to show up in Mobile Bay? How long do they stay?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

As I understand it, May thru September- and can be found around crab trap bouys, markers, tide lines, and other floating debris. A pitch a live shrimp to them with about a 20# mono or fluorocarbon leader and hand on! I've even seen Blair Wiggins catch them on DOA shrimp.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

June-September this year. Water still isn't hot enough. When the temps get to where you can hardly stand them, that's when the triple tail are present.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> June-September this year. Water still isn't hot enough. When the temps get to where you can hardly stand them, that's when the triple tail are present.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I have caught one a few years ago out by the Spur. I had it for dinner the following night. I say it's the best eating fish the Sea. Hands down. Hell of a fight to.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

do you fish shallow or deep for these ? bottom or popping cork ?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

pappastratos said:


> do you fish shallow or deep for these ? bottom or popping cork ?


Sight cast

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

pappastratos said:


> do you fish shallow or deep for these ? bottom or popping cork ?



Yep, sight cast. The biggest live shrimp you can find are great, or a DOA can sometimes get them to bite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

pappastratos said:


> do you fish shallow or deep for these ? bottom or popping cork ?



You can use a cork, but I think an unweighted line (natural presentation), some leader and a nice big shrimp will work best. It's primarily a sight fishing activity. Ease up on the bouy or floating structure, spot the fish. Toss the shrimp out to him, ease up on the rod tip bringing the shrimp into the target area the fish is in- set the hook- clean and cook- eat....
They can be a very forgiving fish to target- sometimes allowing you multiple cast attempts at them without being spooked off. They are also an excellent fight on lite tackle- sometimes airborne, and sometimes diving- but (as their name implies) the three powerful "tails" make for some nice rod bending reel screaming fun!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, here comes the dumb question,,,you say 'sight fish' , do tripletail school on top of the water or looking for one feeding ?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, unless the water is just horribly muddy, you will usually be able to see them swimming around the structure. and I don't recall seeing more than a couple at one place at a time- so I'd say no on the schools. They are typically a solitary fish.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTzbPOjP2D8&feature=player_detailpage


----------

